# Do you agree with this list?



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

https://www.ginkandgasoline.com/gink-gasoline-fly-patterns/top-10-redfish-flies/


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

somewhat yes... but a texas red fly vs a NOLA red fly are different beasts. Most of those flies modified by size or color will catch reds.

Most of my redfish flies look like a kwan with some variations


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Pretty good list covering all of the water column except the surface.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice list, but it is all location driven like MR stated.
I do have a lot of these in my current box.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks the input fellas.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Save the Kwan and several variations of my own, I don't have a single one of those other flies in my box. I fall into the bonefish fly school of thought unless the fish are pushing the 20lb class then I go the opposite direction. Even then, I tie very few redfish flies with any flash in them period.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Caleb, why no flash on your redfish flies?


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Also, are we talking bulls on the open flats or slot fish in the ponds and shallower flats? Those fish behave differently and require different presentations. 

Owen Plair, who wrote the article, fishes in South Carolina if I remember correctly so his location may have some bearing on the list. 

Some of the flies are redundant. A good redfish box has something crabby, something shrimpy and varying dumbell eye weight depending on water depth/situation. 

And like Caleb said, fish over 20 lbs get something a little different.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice patterns but they should all be black and purple.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

No gurgler.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Megalops said:


> Caleb, why no flash on your redfish flies?


In my subjective opinion, it's hard to go wrong with the subtle approach as long as your presentation is good. I consider big gaudy/flashy flies somewhat of a handicap and more often than not very unnecessary. Sure there are always anomalies and a "break glass in case of emergency" fly is the move on those rare days.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Some of those flies are right on... others got a laugh... I actually have known guys that came up with two of those patterns.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

kjnengr said:


> Owen Plair, who wrote the article, fishes in South Carolina if I remember correctly so his location may have some bearing on the list.


He used to be a guide for Bay Street Outfitters in Beaufort, SC. This list does work well for the Low Country, but I would definitely have added a gurgler.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Caleb has it right. Presentation is way more important than pattern but let me expand on what I mean by presentation.

1. Chose a fly that the fish will "see" given the conditions.
2. Put the fly in the correct location.
3. Move the fly so that the fish intercepts it, hopefully from a profile perspective and so that the fly is moving away from the fish.

and then the one I see lots of angler fail on in the heat of the moment

4. Move the fly in a manner that suggests what you are trying to suggest with the pattern in the first place. I see guys throw a crab fly and then strip it in long slow pulls. Then I see guys that throw a big baitfish pattern and use little twitches across the bottom. Now that still works but it works better if you use the correct strip for the type of fly.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

All YOU need is #4 the Kwan


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

MTByrd said:


> He used to be a guide for Bay Street Outfitters in Beaufort, SC. This list does work well for the Low Country, but I would definitely have added a gurgler.


Owen still guiding out of BSO. And this is a list of primarily floodtide flys that work from Jax to nc. They razmataz travels well.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

What if one found themselves on a flat in the greater Tampa Bay region? What would you throw?

I’ll be honest, and not ashamed to admit this, but I haven’t bagged a red sightfishing. Can’t get close enough, or if I’m close enough, watched the fish rocket away before I could cast...time and time again. Only dumb luck on a blind cast have I caught one of those rascals.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Megalops said:


> What if one found themselves on a flat in the greater *Tampa Bay* region? What would you throw?
> 
> I’ll be honest, and not ashamed to admit this, but I haven’t bagged a red sightfishing. Can’t get close enough, or if I’m close enough, watched the fish rocket away before I could cast...time and time again. Only dumb luck on a blind cast have I caught one of those rascals.


It took me a year and a half of throwing flies at Tampa reds before I finally caught one. Seriously...I caught bonefish in Oahu before I caught a redfish in my home water here...it was ridiculous. 

Since then, below are three flies I have caught reds on here in Tampa waters...

View media item 1924
View media item 1507
View media item 1262


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Those are all great flies but probably 90% of the time I'm throwing a Redfish Crack of varying sizes and subtle color changes. The other 10% is probably evenly split between a spoon fly, a Gurgler, or a Crease popper.

Color of each of the above varies according to water color/clarity and size/weight is impacted both by clarity, depth, and observed size of bait I see the reds chasing.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Those are all great flies but probably 90% of the time I'm throwing a Redfish Crack of varying sizes and subtle color changes. The other 10% is probably evenly split between a spoon fly, a Gurgler, or a Crease popper.
> 
> Color of each of the above varies according to water color/clarity and size/weight is impacted both by clarity, depth, and observed size of bait I see the reds chasing.


Pretty much the same here. In the past 3 years or so, I've thrown almost exclusively Redfish Cracks until they start getting rejected regularly, then I'll start switching it up. If there are a lot of Sheepies around, I've found they are more likely to eat a Kawn than a Crack, so I'll switch to Kwans. Especially on big winter Reds in dirty La water.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pics Chris.


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

crboggs said:


> It took me a year and a half of throwing flies at Tampa reds before I finally caught one. Seriously...I caught bonefish in Oahu before I caught a redfish in my home water here...it was ridiculous.
> 
> Since then, below are three flies I have caught reds on here in Tampa waters...
> 
> ...





crboggs said:


> It took me a year and a half of throwing flies at Tampa reds before I finally caught one. Seriously...I caught bonefish in Oahu before I caught a redfish in my home water here...it was ridiculous.
> 
> Since then, below are three flies I have caught reds on here in Tampa waters...
> 
> ...


Somewhat like you, my first fish on a fly was a bone fish in Belize. That was my introduction to saltwater fly fishing. Not a bad way to get introduced by the way. After that started my quest for redfish. Caught a couple blind casting but took more than a year to get my first sight casted red. It was worth the wait and experience it took. By the way, caught on the Redfish Ritalin.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Thanks for sharing pics Chris.


Don't give up on the reds. It'll come.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Don't give up on the reds. It'll come.


You only need one fly for winter redfish Chris. Accept this.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

K3anderson said:


> You only need one fly for winter redfish Chris. Accept this.


Spill it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

The Tampa Muddler


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

K3anderson said:


> View attachment 55150


That's no lie. With adaptations to size, color, and weight, the Ol' Muddler will entice many a redfish.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

However, the fly above with the tungsten cone head is about as stealthy as throwing rocks in the water.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

In TB you get them to swim subsurface all flattened out with no weight and the red's warming on the sand have to chase them. They land super light. Just need the 10 lb leader.


----------



## ZAWHITE (Dec 21, 2017)

I also spend 99% of my time fishing the same waters as the author. BSO has their own spin on the electric chicken, called the Bay Street Bunny, tied in natural colors.

The Kung Fu Crab has been my go to for tailers, the raz has saved plenty of days for me, and Kwan's flat out catch fish. I would like to see the No Name Shrimp or some type of variant on this list. This fly is a simple tie and has been very loyal to me.

Others have said it but I'll repeat to make myself feel important: crabby, shrimpy, minnowy profiles will work wherever. Mix the colors up, let them see it, present it naturally, and don't blow your shot.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

@K3anderson I suck at deer hair spinning. Hey, can I borrow one or two? Lol. Will pay.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ive only used the spoon fly on that list. The fact is if their eating any crab, baitfish, shrimp or ugly fly will catch them


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

2,3,4 and a black fly


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice Mike! I noticed that you don't have any bead chain or lead eyes on yours. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Megalops said:


> @K3anderson I suck at deer hair spinning. Hey, can I borrow one or two? Lol. Will pay.


Come to barfly next fly tying night. Maybe I'll bring a couple.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

K3anderson said:


> Come to barfly next fly tying night. Maybe I'll bring a couple.


Can I get more of a commitment than maybe? Lol. It’s a killer drive for me. Heck would love some instruction too. Thanks for your generous offer, I’ll see if I can fit into schedule.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I can show you how to tie them.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

Growing up in Charleston, I've targeted Reds with spinning tackle since the early 70s off the jetties and a fly in the Spartina grass since the late 90s.

Why no flash? I have no idea. But no flash flies definitely catch more Reds in the Low Country for me.

I hook up more Reds on a #1 Black Clouser with no flash than any other no flash fly, especially between September and April. Tie in some flash and they totally ignore the fly.

If they are ignoring the Clouser, I try a black epoxy spoon with black rabbit strip tail.

From Owen's list, I've probably had the best success with Kwan and Everglades Special.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## RC Sanders (Dec 5, 2015)

crboggs said:


> It took me a year and a half of throwing flies at Tampa reds before I finally caught one. Seriously...I caught bonefish in Oahu before I caught a redfish in my home water here...it was ridiculous.
> 
> Since then, below are three flies I have caught reds on here in Tampa waters...
> 
> ...


Not trying to steal your thunder on that Oahu bonefish but when I was in Hawaii the tourists were feeding bread to a school of fish off a jetty. What kind of fish you ask? A school of double digit bonefish eating frickin’ bread off the surface. I couldn’t believe it.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I don’t have a name for it. I just tie it. 

Shrimpy. Crabby. Buggy. 

I tie it sparse. I tie it thick. I tie it heavy. I tie it light. I tie it in different colors. 

It just works.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Renegade said:


> I don’t have a name for it. I just tie it.
> 
> Shrimpy. Crabby. Buggy.
> 
> ...


Well.... Whats the recipe??


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Here’s a light version


T Bone said:


> Well.... Whats the recipe??


Pretty basic. 

Craft Fur for the body
1.5" EP Minnow head for the head
Make or buy crustacean eyes
Dumbbells eyes
Silly legs
I use a jig hook to help keep the hook point up. You could do a bend back also, but I lose too many fish on them. 


I tie a smaller version that is really easy as well. It's sort of a Clouser/shrimp combo. I tie these really light and use them to feed spooky tailing fish, or when I'm throwing the 5wt. It's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

The big girls prefer the minnow head pattern.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing @Renegade.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

RC Sanders said:


> Not trying to steal your thunder on that Oahu bonefish but when I was in Hawaii the tourists were feeding bread to a school of fish off a jetty. What kind of fish you ask? A school of double digit bonefish eating frickin’ bread off the surface. I couldn’t believe it.


*lol* That's like saying Keys tarpon are easy because people feed them by hand at Robbie's.

Wade out onto the Oahu pancake flats and feed flies to them while the tradewinds swirl around you, then get back to me.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's the traditional start of Tampa muddler before the spun hair and bucktail tied to the front.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a funny thread. In my experience a hungry Red will hit anything you place properly in front of him. If he's not hungry, not there, or you lack the skill to present your fly of choice properly, no fly will work. Being in the right place at the right time is 99% of the game. Everything else is the remaining 1%.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> All YOU need is #4 the Kwan


Really?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> Here's the traditional start of Tampa muddler before the spun hair and bucktail tied to the front.


Salmon guy turned Fla. saltwater.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Can I just say no? I like sayin "no!"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> The Tampa Muddler
> 
> View attachment 55142


Please don't dube that the "Tampa Muddler!"


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Salmon guy turned Fla. saltwater.


Wtf is a salmon? Lol. They don’t live here in TB. If you were SIGHT Fishing you’d know that.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Salmon guy turned Fla. saltwater.


*chuckle* Only salmon I've ever caught was on the River Tweed. 

@K3anderson maybe we need more WWTD discussions on the skiff.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backwater said:


> Really?


Yep, really...

I'll leave it to you to figure out why I said this.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Yep, really...
> 
> I'll leave it to you to figure out why I said this.


It's pase/old news. These fish seen plenty of them enough to snub their nose at them and tell their grandkids to avoid em.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backwater said:


> It's pase/old news. These fish seen plenty of them enough to snub their nose at them and tell their grandkids to avoid em.


Not quite right Ted.

Read his avatar...Rex Kwan Do Dojo


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> Wtf is a salmon? Lol.


That fly starts out as a salmon tie.



K3anderson said:


> They don’t live here in TB. If you were SIGHT Fishing you’d know that.


Really?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Gotta fish where the big boys live in TB! 










9wt, 4.5"dia reel for a size reference.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Not quite right Ted.
> 
> Read his avatar...Rex Kwan Do Dojo


Ok, ya got me on that one! 

Joe?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

RC Sanders said:


> Not trying to steal your thunder on that Oahu bonefish but when I was in Hawaii the tourists were feeding bread to a school of fish off a jetty. What kind of fish you ask? A school of double digit bonefish eating frickin’ bread off the surface. I couldn’t believe it.


Doesn't surprise me one bit when you consider that reef fish go absolutely bonkers for string cheese. Do it long enough and the big fish come to play as well.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Ok, ya got me on that one!
> 
> Joe?


Grab my wrist. No, with your other hand...no, your other hand. 

Seriously, that’s where he got the Kwan reference, Rex Kwan Dojo. Lol.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I tend to throw smaller flies. Most of my flies are shrimp patterns, like variations of the EP Ghost shrimp or the Squimp. Usually #2 or #4 size. Our reds are usually pretty willing to eat just about fly if you get it in front of them. Where it gets tricky is our typically off color water so there is that challenge.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> Grab my wrist. No, with your other hand...no, your other hand.
> 
> Seriously, that’s where he got the Kwan reference, Rex Kwan Dojo. Lol.


Mega...it's not your wrist you want people to grab! Preston told me what you told him.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Gotta fish where the big boys live in TB!


Nice fish. Bumped a couple of chunky ones earlier today as well.

I still prefer an incoming over an outgoing tide.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> Mega...it's not your wrist you want people to grab! Preston told me what you told him.


You naughty knave. Lol


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> 2,3,4 and a black fly
> 
> View attachment 55228
> View attachment 55230


This is for you Mike. 100% poodle hair from Jax, my 11 year old buddy. I dubbed the body of the fly with poodle also. Let me know, I’ll cut you a hank of hair from his left ear. Hahah.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Golden Doodle should work well for tying Kwans.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I throw both kinds of flies... Clouser minnows AND gurglers.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 56614
> View attachment 56616
> View attachment 56618
> View attachment 56620
> ...


There was a famous steelhead guide in Iceland once that was well respected for his flies and his ability to produce. When asked why he decided to retire when he still had a few more years left in him, he said _"I stopped guiding because my collie died!"_


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Lots of good stuff here! Might as well use my furlough to get ready for my first LA redfish trip in November. Anyone have some necessities for that time of year and those fish?

Thanks!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

mtgreenheads said:


> Lots of good stuff here! Might as well use my furlough to get ready for my first LA redfish trip in November. Anyone have some necessities for that time of year and those fish?
> 
> Thanks!


Louisiana reds literally eat anything.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

K3anderson said:


> Louisiana reds literally eat anything.


Ya sure do and they just free jump right into the skiff too so really no need for any flies.....


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Megalops PM me I'll send you something your fish will like. I'll have do it without shearing my dog, he's too vicious to mess with.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

@LowHydrogen PM sent!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Backwater said:


> There was a famous s*teelhead guide in Iceland *once that was well respected for his flies and his ability to produce. When asked why he decided to retire when he still had a few more years left in him, he said _"I stopped guiding because my collie died!"_


Are you sure he didn't just go out of business? Pretty dang tough for a steelhead guide to make a living in Iceland seeing as there aren't any.....lol


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Are you sure he didn't just go out of business? Pretty dang tough for a steelhead guide to make a living in Iceland seeing as there aren't any.....lol


Sorry.... Atlantic salmon! My bad!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Sorry.... Atlantic salmon! My bad!


 I knew that's what you meant Ted just had to bust your chops a bit. That one was too easy....LOL


----------

